
WorldCover (YC W16): Peer-To-Peer Funded Crop Insurance in the Developing World - dalton
https://blog.ycombinator.com/worldcover-yc-w16-provides-peer-to-peer-funded-crop-insurance-in-the-developing-world
======
mchahn
This is awesome. One more way the world is getting benefits from being
connected.

> there is little to no social safety net to fall back on when the rains don’t
> come.

My uncle farmed a moderate-sized farm in Indiana. I was surprised to find out
he had a million dollars in the bank even though he lived modestly driving
around in a beat-up pickup. It turns out he needed that because there were
years he lost money and needed the buffer.

~~~
evolsb
Cool anecdote! I'm one of the co-founders. We'd love to do this in the US
eventually. The gap is widest in the developing world, and the reliance is
greatest on agriculture there for a family's food and income.

